# Do you ...



## wavefreak (Jul 8, 2009)

drive down the road looking at trees thinking - "oooooo - that one would be real nice to mill ...."

I better be careful or I'll run right into one of them.


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 8, 2009)

Yep! All the time. Especially when I see a nice walnut!

Gregg,


----------



## BIG JAKE (Jul 8, 2009)

Yep! We went hiking for fathers day and I found myself looking around for trees to mill the whole time.


----------



## BobL (Jul 8, 2009)

Yep - but I still reckon in the right situation big aussie hardwoods look their best upright and making lotsa baby trees


----------



## deeker (Jul 8, 2009)

You guys are sick, sick and wrong I say.

















Thinking of trees that way.
















Unless they might look good on my sawmill.



Looking at a couple of nice, and I mean nice red cedars.............


----------



## smithie55 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yep,


----------



## Brmorgan (Jul 9, 2009)

Yep, if I'm not looking for logs to mill, I'm looking for good subjects for a photo.


----------



## hazard (Jul 9, 2009)

The family went down to a small state park last week. I was seeing 30" white oaks everywhere. New park for me. I kept on saying holy crap and crap everytime I saw a new tree.

Chris


----------



## rkwelp (Jul 9, 2009)

Yep, got my eye on a nice osage orange, and huge sycamore on my brother in laws's property right now.


----------



## wavefreak (Jul 9, 2009)

So this is a permanent affliction then. I'll let my wife know.


----------



## the westspartan (Jul 9, 2009)

It is hard not to look at trees like that, but I try hard to only take down standing dead or trees that someone is already looking to take down. The really bad part is that, when I heard that the EAB was making its way into New York State, a little part of me thought "well I guess I will be milling a lot of ash!"
But I agree with Bobl, I would much rather see them standing and healthy, than getting milled up. That being said, there is a big maple at my neighbor's place that I have been drooling over. It's about 40" DBH and straight as arrow with almost no taper for about 25'! It is just nice to look at and think about.


----------



## wavefreak (Jul 9, 2009)

the westspartan said:


> It is hard not to look at trees like that, but I try hard to only take down standing dead or trees that someone is already looking to take down. The really bad part is that, when I heard that the EAB was making its way into New York State, a little part of me thought "well I guess I will be milling a lot of ash!"
> But I agree with Bobl, I would much rather see them standing and healthy, than getting milled up. That being said, there is a big maple at my neighbor's place that I have been drooling over. It's about 40" DBH and straight as arrow with almost no taper for about 25'! It is just nice to look at and think about.



Yeah. A big healthy tree is something to look at. There is this red maple near my work that I swear is 100ft across and 60 feet high. I'm lusting after the ones that should be taken down before they hurt somebody.


----------



## Brmorgan (Jul 9, 2009)

wavefreak said:


> So this is a permanent affliction then. I'll let my wife know.



Better check in with your health insurance too, it might qualify as a pre-existing condition.:monkey:


----------



## oldsaw (Jul 9, 2009)

Hah!!! Not only do I judge every tree for "millability", I mentally fall them where they stand before I mentally mill them. It's a disease.

Mark


----------



## deeker (Jul 9, 2009)

wavefreak said:


> So this is a permanent affliction then. I'll let my wife know.



Don't blame us.


----------



## olyman (Jul 9, 2009)

deeker said:


> Don't blame us.



and if he aint got it--cad aint far behind!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LAndrews (Jul 10, 2009)

Argh. Saw a log laying there and just had to toss it in the trunk and bring it home. It got bad quick... Anybody got an idea what this might be? It looked like some sort of willow with the slender leaves.


----------



## redprospector (Jul 10, 2009)

wavefreak said:


> drive down the road looking at trees thinking - "oooooo - that one would be real nice to mill ...."
> 
> I better be careful or I'll run right into one of them.



Dosen't everyone?
I thought it was normal, and now you guy's are trying to tell me I'm sick.

Andy


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jul 10, 2009)

LAndrews said:


> Argh. Saw a log laying there and just had to toss it in the trunk and bring it home.



Common case of L.A.D.( Log Acquisition Disorder )

Log-: a usually bulky piece or length of a cut or fallen tree; especially : a length of a tree trunk ready for sawing and over six feet (1.8 meters) long

Acquisition-: to get as one's own: a : to come into possession or control of often by unspecified means 

Disorder-An ailment that affects the function of mind or body: To disturb the normal physical or mental health of; derange.


You know you got it when your kids say "Dad, all you ever do is look at trees" and your backyard is half full of logs that you rescued from becoming firewood and blow downs from storms!


----------



## billstuewe (Jul 10, 2009)

> Hah!!! Not only do I judge every tree for "millability", I mentally fall them where they stand before I mentally mill them. It's a disease.
> 
> Mark



So far the only really honest one that has entered here--I am just like that--


----------



## gink595 (Jul 10, 2009)

LOL, I do, do that. I will first identify the tree and then size it up and think about how I would go about falling it. and wonder what the grain will look like. I have joked with friends of doing midnight felling of monster trees.


----------



## Backwoods (Jul 10, 2009)

My middle boy just got his permit so I have way more time to look for millable logs. I find looking for logs much more relaxing then watching where he is going. Today was his first day on the freeway, and we took the windy road back.


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 10, 2009)

I fell them in my head, clean up the mess, haul out the lumber, then decide how to mill it. Actually, mostly I wonder about milling it since I can't see the log well enough to know how I'd cut it up.

I've been known to stop and ask about trees and if the owner would part with them.


Mr. HE


----------



## BobL (Jul 10, 2009)

*With apologies to the Eagles!*

Well, I'm running down the road 
tryin' to lighten my load 
I've got seven logs on my mind, 
Four that want millin, 
Two that want buckin, 
One that's not even mine 
Take It easy, take it easy 
Don't let the sight of these trees 
drive you crazy 
Lighten up while you still can 
don't even try to understand 
Just find a place to make your stand 
and take it easy 
Well, I'm driving past a corner 
outback’a Winslow, Arizona 
and such a fine sight to see 
It's a tree, my Lord, at least 5 cord
slowin' down to take a look at me 
Come on, baby, don't say maybe 
I gotta know if your sweet wood is 
gonna save me 
We may lose and we may win though 
we will never be here again 
your comin down right now, 
so take it easy 
Well I'm running down the road trying to lighten 
my load, got a world of trouble on my mind 
lookin' for a tree who won't blow my 
cover, she's so hard to find 
Take it easy, take it easy 
don't let the sight of these trees make you crazy 
come on baby, don't say maybe 
I gotta know if your sweet wood is 
gonna save me, oh oh oh 
Oh we got it easy 
We oughta take it easy


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jul 11, 2009)

lumberjackchef said:


> Common case of L.A.D.( Log Acquisition Disorder )
> 
> Log-: a usually bulky piece or length of a cut or fallen tree; especially : a length of a tree trunk ready for sawing and over six feet (1.8 meters) long
> 
> ...


This is a prime example of how the D in L.A.D. will show itself. Now that is a true hit, a true Lumbermaker's Lullaby. I may have to convince the guys in the band and get them to help me do a cover of this one to put up on youtube for ya BobL. :rockn::rockn::rockn:LOL!!!


----------



## BobL (Jul 11, 2009)

lumberjackchef said:


> This is a prime example of how the D in L.A.D. will show itself. Now that is a true hit, a true Lumbermaker's Lullaby. I may have to convince the guys in the band and get them to help me do a cover of this one to put up on youtube for ya BobL. :rockn::rockn::rockn:LOL!!!



Excellent!


----------



## rkwelp (Jul 11, 2009)

BobL said:


> Well, I'm running down the road
> tryin' to lighten my load
> I've got seven logs on my mind,
> Four that want millin,
> ...



Now that's a classic. Ya gotta love it


----------



## FJH (Jul 11, 2009)

redprospector said:


> Dosen't everyone?
> I thought it was normal, and now you guy's are trying to tell me I'm sick.
> 
> Andy



Yep welcome to the brother hood !Tree fallers anonymous! 
Now that were out of the closet lets get millin.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## billstuewe (Jul 11, 2009)

I cannot believe you guys have no wood to saw!!!--Get out and make some sawdust and quit drooling!

This is what I did today---







Out driving around--found it lying beside the road--couldn't resist--just wacked 'er up--drug 'er home--the rest is history.


----------



## English Oak (Jul 13, 2009)

Well I'm glad other people suffer from L.A.D. It get worrings sometimes, when I'm out for a walk and i'm checking out the trees like there hot chicks, he he. 

This oak log was still smoking when I found it. Some stupid council arborists had tried to burn it. going to make a nice coffee table out of it. T


----------



## English Oak (Jul 13, 2009)

picture....


----------



## beaveradict (Jul 13, 2009)

Bob you inspired me to bust out my old Les Paul Gituar and play it our way. (bunch of sick folks we are) hehehe:rockn::jawdrop:



Beaveradict


----------



## BobL (Jul 13, 2009)

beaveradict said:


> Bob you inspired me to bust out my old Les Paul Gituar and play it our way. (bunch of sick folks we are) hehehe:rockn::jawdrop:
> Beaveradict



Awesome!!!! Pics , Vid ???


----------



## LAndrews (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, I finally figured out that log was a eucalyptus. The rough bark threw me off - most of them around here are smooth. <shrug> Guess I got a lotta learnin' left.

And yeah, I've got an inventory going of the logs/rounds sitting alongside the road various places. Isn't there like a reverse five-second-rule...wait 30 days and it's free for the taking? :jester:


----------



## AndyR (Jul 16, 2009)

*Sure do...*

I've been reading the replies and thought I would take some pics from the street the GF and I walk the dog on each evening. I skipped the oaks and some of the softwoods and focused on the more sought after species. There's a lot of big old hardwoods on these old town streets and yards.


----------



## AndyR (Jul 16, 2009)

a few more pics.

Just wish I had more time for my hobbies...


----------

